# EMU Tracker Pre vs. M-Audio Fast Track Pro (OSX)



## Jonas_h (Jan 7, 2009)

I have just gotten af Mac Computer and I am therefore in need of a sound card.

Have any of you heard any succes-experience with OSX, REW and the two cards mentioned above? The price is almost the same and specs looks the same too - I just want to buy a USB-card which has "proven" to work perfectly with REW


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

There is no “REW proven sound card,” because sound card compatibility depends on your operating system. It’s generally best to Google for some user reviews for any sound card you're considering, as detailed in this post.

By the way, both of those sound cards have mic pre amps, which is unnecessary unless you intend to get a calibrated mic and take full-range measurements. If you only intend to measure your subwoofer response, a budget card like the Behringer UCA202 is all you need.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

